# Tea leaves



## Alisha.S

Hello everyone,

I was wondering how to say "tea leaves" or "loose tea" in Russian. I know that "чайные пакетики" would be "tea bags" and I need to distinguish between the two. Do people just say "чай" or is there a way of being more specific?

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Alisha


----------



## Oleg_

Hello,

I would translate  "tea leaves" and "loose tea" as the following: "чайные листья" and "неупакованный чай". It depends on what do you want to say, and in what kind of context.   
The most of people say just "чай" in everyday situations. We also say "green tea" or "black tea". I think the two above-named expressions are used in trade.


----------



## morzh

1. Tea leaves usually "*чайный лист*". Somehow it is typically used in singular, when talking of the consumer product. When you describe the leaves on the bushes, then, yes - "листья".

2. No, loose tea is not "неупакованный". Loose tea - is the one that is not in the teabags. It can be in measured packs, like 100g, 2oz, 3.5oz etc - so it is "упакованный", but not in the teabags. I remember it was called either "*развесной*" (literally - sold by weight), when sold by the pound, or "*чай в пачках*" ("пачечный чай") - "tea in packs", when sold in pre-measured amounts.


----------



## Alisha.S

I was trying to explain that I ordered some shopping and was sent tea leaves instead of tea bags. I think *"чайный лист"* is probably the closest in this context. 

Thanks very much to both of you for your help


----------



## morzh

Alisha.S said:


> I was trying to explain that I ordered some shopping and was sent tea leaves instead of tea bags. I think *"чайный лист"* is probably the closest in this context.
> 
> Thanks very much to both of you for your help



If you wanted teabags, you should've asked for "*чай в пакетиках*".

Actually, after Googling up "чай в пачках" I've found lots of commercial store listings for it, so I think "*чай в пачках*" is better than "чайный лист" as it indicates what kind of packaging you want (loose tea may be sold by the pound and you don't necessarily want "развесной чай"; you may want, say, a 3oz of Ceylon Tea with Three Elephants on it  )


----------



## estreets

Teabags are also called "пакетированный чай"
(and loose tea is "непакетированный чай", correspondingly).


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> Teabags are also called "пакетированный чай"
> (and loose tea is "непакетированный чай", correspondingly).



This is probably a commercial/shipping term. I am not sure it is a good way of saying this. If you're ordering from a vendor as a customer, say, over the phone, or inside a store from a salesperson, I think "чай в пакетиках" is appropriate way of saying this.

If you are filling out a purchase order for a shipment of a batch of teabags, or a waybill/packing slip ( "накладная"?) then "чай пакетированный" may be the expression of choice, as now we are dealing with "commercial shipping lingo".

You probably would not say "Я ищу молоко бутилированное" in a store when buying bottled milk. You would probably put it like "Я ищу молоко в бутылках".


----------



## estreets

to morzh
Sorry, "пакетированный чай" to my mind is an appropriate way to express what I need. It's just an usual way to say this, let' say, the business one. Especially if one wants to order some tea.
As to me, sure I would never say in a store "Я ищу молоко бутилированное". I would never say "Я ищу... тра-та-та" because we usually don't say it in this way (я ищу) in Russian.
I would say: "А где тут у вас молоко? А бутилированное есть?" Or, most probably, I would talk about water or soft drinks and be sure most people would rather say "бутилированная вода" than "вода в бутылках".


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> to morzh
> Sorry, "пакетированный чай" to my mind is an appropriate way to express what I need. It's just an usual way to say this, let' say, the business one. Especially if one wants to order some tea.
> As to me, sure I would never say in a store "Я ищу молоко бутилированное". I would never say "Я ищу... тра-та-та" because we usually don't say it in this way (я ищу) in Russian.
> I would say: "А где тут у вас молоко? А бутилированное есть?" Or, most probably, I would talk about water or soft drinks and be sure most people would rather say "бутилированная вода" than "вода в бутылках".



Hmmm....I'd be interested to take a vote on this one. It is possible my language is outdated. I never EVER heard anyone using those words in spoken practice, except from people who worked in warehouses.


----------



## morzh

morzh said:


> Hmmm....I'd be interested to take a vote on this one. It is possible my language is outdated. I never EVER heard anyone using those words in spoken practice, except from people who worked in warehouses.



PS. I just ran it by my wife. Granted, this is not a statistics. But she is 1) From another part of Russia alltogether (I am from South, she is from Central), and a different generation (11 years diff.)

I asked her about tea, milk and how she would ask in a store.

When she heard "упаковочные определения" (пакетированый/бутилированый), she gave a very weird look.....

I was trying to find usage in linguistic sites (like gramota.ru) but failed to do so.

Question to admin - how can we create and poll "usage panel" (would be helpful in other cases too).


----------



## Garbuz

I've never heard anything like "молоко бутилированное", or "чай пакетированный". It sounds to me as weird as, for example, "спички коробочные". Maybe it is used in professional language but since I have nothing to do with food sales business I would never say so. In everyday language we say 'молоко в бутылках', 'чай в пачках'.


----------



## Natalisha

Garbuz said:


> I've never heard anything like "молоко бутилированное", or "чай пакетированный". It sounds to me as weird as, for example, "спички коробочные". Maybe it is used in professional language but since I have nothing to do with food sales business I would never say so. In everyday language we say 'молоко в бутылках', 'чай в пачках'.


 
I completely agree with you, Garbuz. 
Sometimes I hear "бутилированная вода", but I've never heard "бутилированное молоко".


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> I completely agree with you, Garbuz.
> Sometimes I hear "бутилированная вода", but I've never heard "бутилированное молоко".



What about "пакетированый чай"?


----------



## Garbuz

morzh said:


> What about "пакетированый чай"?



or мешковированная картошка?


----------



## Sobakus

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned листовой чай. Чайный лист is a single tea leaf that grows on a tea plant, you can't use this expression when ordering tea.


----------



## Garbuz

Sobakus said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned листовой чай. Чайный лист is a single tea leaf that grows on a tea plant, you can't use this expression when ordering tea.



I think it hits the nail on the head.


----------



## morzh

Actually, not arguing against "листовой чай" (a very broad meaning  category) I would argue against "Чайный лист is a single tea leaf that  grows on a tea plant".

В русском "лист", as well as some other singular form words, can be used  for the whole category.

Отвар из смородинового листа. (meaning decoction from currant leaves).  Or
Отвар из смородиновых листьев.

"Чайный лист" can be sold in quantities in excess of one single leaf. By  the pound, etc. "Десять килограммов чайного листа".

Below is Wiki entry for "чай" (yes I know - for many people it is not a  good authority)


*Чай* (кит. 茶 —   «ча́» на пекинском и гуандунском  диалекте, «те̂» на амойском  и «тцай-е» тайваньском, яп. 茶 «тя» и お茶 «о-тя») — напиток, получаемый варкой, завариванием или настаиванием *листа* чайного куста, который  предварительно подготавливается специальным образом. Чаем также  называется сам лист, предназначенный для приготовления этого напитка.
-------------------------

Now clearly you don't think that this above passage means that "one single leaf is used for infusion".
-----------------------------
Более того, под предлогом избавления от ручного труда к началу 1980-х в  Грузии практически полностью прекратили ручной *сбор чайного листа*,   перейдя целиком на машинный, дающий крайне низкое качество продукции[9].
------
Again, the above probably does not mean that the whole republic of Georgia tea-harvesting workforce was engaged in hunting down and picking one single tea leaf.
---------------------------------------------------

Last;

The original post had "tea leaves", not "leaf tea". Those are different  things: what you said, "листовой чай" is "leaf tea" and "tea leaves",  when used commercially, "чайный лист", and when used to refer to leaves  on the tea plant, or in non-commercial sense, can be both "чайный лист" и  "чайные листья"/листья чая.


----------



## Garbuz

Morzh, your reasoning would be right if we were speaking about 'tea stuff' vs. 'some other stuff', but in our discussion the opposition is 'tea in bags' vs. 'tea in boxes'. Therefore it's not 'чайный лист' vs. 'лавровый лист' but 'листовой чай' vs. 'чай в пакетиках'.


----------



## estreets

For all those who have never heard "пакетированный чай": I suggest Googling a little bit.
For example, Google offers about *52 800* results for "  пакетированный чай" (that means the exact subjective case). And you will have a great chance to enhance your Russian


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned листовой чай.


Наверное, потому что листовой чай это не "tea leaves" и не "loose tea", а, как уже сказали, "leaf tea", то есть это не об упаковке, а скорее о виде, в котором чай находится. В смысле, есть листовой, гранулированный и наверное ещё какой-нибудь.


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Наверное, потому что листовой чай это не "tea leaves" и не "loose tea", а, как уже сказали, "leaf tea", то есть это не об упаковке, а скорее о виде, в котором чай находится. В смысле, есть листовой, гранулированный и наверное ещё какой-нибудь.



Хм, tea leaves - это упаковка, а если поменять местами слова - уже вид? Разве на западе разделяют на листовой и гранулированный? На мой взгляд, листовой чай вполне может противопоставляться чаю в пакетиках, на худой конец можно вместо листового сказать гранулированный. Во всяком случае, более подходящего термина, мне кажется, в этой теме предложено не было.


----------



## morzh

Estreets

Yes I've read that (never heard that). Please also note where you mostly see those expressions (I did google it, BTW) - lots of those are on commercial sites selling tea/coffe.
And, yes, I also saw it used by people.

ANd, last thing: Google is an EXTREMELY poor metrics when it comes to literacy/usage, as it pretty much reflects the "profanum vulgus" usage. Majority of people writing on the web are pretty much, according to my personal observations and to what I keep reading in other people observations, illiterates to various degrees. Their language practices are often poor, sometimes intentionally and most of the time - due to lack of the language command.
I often read forums in Lenta.ru, Gazeta.ru, as well as their "reader written" column, which is usually not corrected by editors - it is poor, poor grammatics.

So, if you give me usage examples from Gramota.ru or from a recognized (ok, somewhat recognized) dictionary - I can accept it; Goodle statistics - no, I can not.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> What about "пакетированый чай"?


Well, I usually say "чай в пакетиках".

loose tea - рассыпной, байховый чай

Друзья, не ссорьтесь!  Спорить, конечно, нужно, но выяснять отношения... Разве мы участвуем в обсуждении того или иного вопроса, чтобы продемонстрировать хорошее знание языка? Мне казалось, мы здесь помогаем друг другу...


----------



## Garbuz

How about this:

Чай в пакетиках vs. чай россыпью

Have just noticed that Natalisha mentions 'рассыпной чай' in the post above.


----------



## Valvs

Natalisha said:


> loose tea - *рассыпной*


That's what I use when I ask for loose tea in an over-the-counter shop.


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> Хм, tea leaves - это упаковка, а если поменять местами слова - уже вид?


 В отличии от математики в английском от перемены мест слагаемых значение меняется 
brake disk – тормозной диск
disk brake --  дисковый тормоз
Также и в нашем случае: “tea leaves” vs. “leaf tea”.
 Под видом я имел в виду не вид в смысле биологический и т.д., а состояние, в котором находится чай – в виде высушенных листьев, гранулированный или в виде порошка. 


Sobakus said:


> Разве на западе разделяют на листовой и гранулированный? На мой взгляд, листовой чай вполне может противопоставляться чаю в пакетиках, на худой конец можно вместо листового сказать гранулированный.


 Гранулированный и листовой – это две разновидности чая. Вот первая же ссылка в гугле на “гранулированный чай”


----------



## Sobakus

Ну про изменение значения в приведённых примерах всё вполне ясно, а вот каким образом leaf tea значит листовой чай, обозначая его вид(я тоже имел в виду состояние), а tea leaves уже значит совсем даже не листья чая, а рассыпной чай(нисколько не гнушаясь его возможной гранулированностью), не очень. Я так сообразил, что это значение вторично по отношению к значению "листья чая", и что в таком же вторичном значении можно было бы употребить русское "листовой чай". Ну а если чай уж гранулирован и это имеет значение, то мной подразумевалось, что вместо листового можно его гранулированным назвать. Просто я так понимаю, что один термин tea leaves в русском разделяется на листовой и гранулированный чаи.


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> Ну про изменение значения в приведённых примерах всё вполне ясно, а вот каким образом leaf tea значит листовой чай (1), обозначая его вид(я тоже имел в виду состояние), а tea leaves уже значит совсем даже не листья чая, а рассыпной чай (2)(нисколько не гнушаясь его возможной гранулированностью), не очень.


(1) Из назания - leaf tea
(2) По-моему этого никто не утверждал. Рассыпной -  loose tea.


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> (1) Из назания - leaf tea
> (2) По-моему этого никто не утверждал. Рассыпной -  loose tea.



1 - в выражениях "непонятно, как вася А, а нина уже Б" непонятным является Б, а А - исходные данные. Это я к тому, что про leaf tea и так очевидно)
2 - автор темы, как мне показалось, использовал tea leaves и loose tea как синонимы, а ваше указание на то, что tea leaves значит вовсе не листовой чай, укрепило в этом уверенность. Если tea leaves - не листовой чай и не рассыпной(то есть "пакетированный") чай, то что же это может быть?


----------



## Garbuz

sobakus said:


> Если tea leaves - не листовой чай и не рассыпной(то есть "пакетированный") чай, то что же это может быть?



Это может быть то, что остается на дне чашки после того, как вы выпили чай.


----------



## Sobakus

Garbuz said:


> Это может быть то, что остается на дне чашки после того, как вы выпили чай.



Вряд ли Alisha.S хотела заказать именно такие листья


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> 2 - автор темы, как мне показалось, использовал tea leaves и loose tea как синонимы, а ваше указание на то, что tea leaves значит вовсе не листовой чай, укрепило в этом уверенность.


 Интересно, откуда вы это знаете?  В посте  №4,  Alisha.S пишет  "...was sent tea leaves instead of tea bags. I think *"**чайный**лист**"* is probably the closest in this context". Это был последний пост автора вопроса, так что укрепил я его уверенность в чём-то или нет, этого мы точно не знаем. Мы даже не знаем, читала ли Alisha дальше четвертого поста или нет. Интересно было бы узнать, что она думает по поводу того, что написал morzh в посте 17 (здесь у меня такое же мнение). Это бы разрешило проблему.


morzh  said:


> The original post had "tea leaves", not "leaf tea". Those are different things: what you said, "листовойчай" is "leaf tea" and "tea leaves", when used commercially, "чайный лист", and when used to refer to leaves on the tea plant, or in non-commercial sense, can be both "чайный лист" и "чайные листья"/листья чая.





Sobakus said:


> Если tea leaves - не листовой чай и не рассыпной(то есть "пакетированный") чай, то что же это может быть?


 Прочитайте выделенное синим.


----------



## Sobakus

dec-sev said:


> Интересно, откуда вы это знаете?


Да, что-то мы друг друга не понимаем. Ваше указание было мне, соответственно увереность оно укрепило мою. Естественно, я не могу говорить за автора.


> Прочитайте выделенное синим.



morzh говорит, что в коммерческом употреблении "tea leaves" значит "чайный лист"(хотя я мало себе представляю фразу вроде "мне нужны 2 пачки чая Лондон в чайном листе/чайным листом"), а в некоммерческом - "чайные листья/листья чая". Tea leaves употребляются автором синонимично с loose tea в значении "развесной чай". В свете того, что "tea leaves"(и его русский перевод), будучи в первую очередь чайным листом, может употребляться в таком значении, я не вижу, почему "листовой чай" не может. Естественно, если чай на самом деле гранулирован, ничто не мешает ему назваться "гранулированный чай", а вот "чайные гранулы" уже не скажешь. Тут скорее "листовой чай" указывает на упаковку, чем "чайный лист".


----------



## dec-sev

Sobakus said:


> Да, что-то мы друг друга не понимаем. Ваше указание было мне, соответственно увереность оно укрепило мою. Естественно, я не могу говорить за автора.


 Mea culpa  -- невнимательно прочитал


Sobakus said:


> morzh говорит, что в коммерческом употреблении "tea leaves" значит "чайный лист"(хотя я мало себе представляю фразу вроде "мне нужны 2 пачки чая Лондон в чайном листе/чайным листом"),


 Так представляете?:


morzh said:


> "Чайныйлист" can be sold in quantities in excess of one single leaf. By the pound, etc. "Десять килограммов чайного листа".





Sobakus said:


> а в некоммерческом - "чайные листья/листья чая".


 В «некоммерческом» я понимаю, как листья, которые растут на чайном кусте, или собранные и высушенные листья



Sobakus said:


> Tea leaves употребляются автором синонимично с loose tea в значении "развесной чай". В свете того, что "tea leaves"(и его русский перевод), будучи в первую очередь чайным листом, может употребляться в таком значении ( в значении loose tea  «развесной чай», я не вижу, почему "листовой чай" не может (употребляться в значении loose tea  «развесной чай»)


 Надеюсь, что на это раз я все понял правильно.
Изготовление чая из листа чайного куста обычно включает в себя следующие шаги:


вяление листа при температуре 32—40 °C в течение      4—8 ч., при котором чайный лист теряет часть влаги и размягчается;
неоднократное скручивание вручную или на роллерах, при котором выделяется часть сока;
ферментативное окисление, обычно называемое ферментацией, позволяющее содержащемуся в листе крахмалу распасться на сахара, а хлорофиллу — на дубильные вещества;
сушку при температуре 90—95 °C для чёрного чая и 105 °C для зелёного чая, прекращающую окисление и снижающую влажность чая до 3—5 %;
резку (кроме цельнолистовых чаёв);
сортировку по размеру чаинок;
возможную дополнительную обработку и внесение      добавок;
упаковку.
 Из Википедии
 Теперь как я это понимаю:
До того момента, как чай начали изготавливать, то, что мы имеем – это чайный лист, собранный с чайного куста. «Чайный лист» в «коммерческом» смысле, я понимаю как лист на любой стадии изготовления чая, указанного в Вики до «упаковки» и «оформите заказ на 10 тонн чайного листа» может означать, что заказчик хочет купить полуфабрикат, отсортировать его, упаковать по своему усмотрению и продать. 
Сортировка – тут все понятно – разделили на крупнолистовой, средний лист, и тд, а всю оставшуюся шелуху, которая не может сойти даже за мелкий лист, перемололи, и расфасовали в пакетики “teabags”. Далее упаковали. То, что не “teabags”, а то, что мы ложкой насыпаем в заварной чайник называется «рассыпной чай», и назвать этот продукт после всех фермитнаций и окислений «чайным листом» я считаю некорректным.  Наверное, можно увидеть надпись «чайный лист» и на пачке чая, но я расцениваю это не более чем хороший маркетинговый ход.

Между тем, у меня к вам вопрос. Вы убедили себя в том, что loose tea  и "tea leaves" и соответственно «рассыпной чай» и «чайный лист» синонимы потому что так сказал инглиш нейтив? Если другой нейтив вам скажет обратное, вы измените своё мнение?
А вообще, мне интересно, что именно Alisha написала или говорила, если заказ просходил по телефону, и на каком языке, что ей прислали “teabags” вместо того, что она хотела.


----------



## Sobakus

Скорее всего, они мне кажутся синонимичными из-за того, что в русском "листовой чай" я бы употребил синонимично с "рассыпным чаем"(а чайный лист и листовой чай для меня близки). С другой стороны, я бы тоже не стал называть готовый чай не в пакетиках "чайным листом" и понимаю это словосочетание подобно вам. Как бы там ни было, а подходящий ответ на изначальный вопрос был дан, а мы тут уже листья после заварки жуём


----------

